# Where to get Carp in Columbus area



## svetislavmi

Hello everyone, 
i am new here and i apologize if i am posting this in wrong section. I was wondering if anyone can suggest where could i get some carp? the only fish market i know of is Franks seafood and fish market in columbus. And they dont have any. I would like to get some as they are delicious if prepared right. Any comments or suggestion would be really appreciated. 

Or if someone catch some i would buy it. 
Thanks


----------



## Govbarney

I dont know where you can buy them , but there is not a waterway around here you couldnt catch them in.


----------



## svetislavmi

Thanks, where would you suggest me to go and try my luck as I am not familiar with waters around here. And what most of you guys use as a bait? Thanks


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

maybe find a dam and try under that. some nice carp can be found. maybe try at alum downtown? use medium heavy gear, 12 pound ATLEAST, throw a handful of corn out and cast a a piece of corn on hook and sinker towards that spot. if there's carp there, it won't take long.


----------



## svetislavmi

Cool , thank you very much. I appreciate info.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

no prob, carp are a very hard fighting fish. they mainly try to pull you into the water for the majority of the fight. then they may try to run while you land them. ones between 16-20 inches are good.


----------



## svetislavmi

Yea, they are excellent fighters, i use to fish for them back home over seas, but haven't had chance to try it out here yet. Thats why i was asking what you guys use for bait. I guess then its quite the same here and there. We used to use corn as well, and there was a some kind of rain worm that i really cant remember the name, but it worked pretty good too. Also my dad and i used to make our own bait which was 2 cups of fine ground cornmeal mixed with 1 cup of flour and u add that to 2 cups of boiling water and mix it good. and then kneed it with your hand and we always put a few drops of vanilla in it. It worked every time. I love to eat it and there is many ways to fix it. 
I will try my luck as soon as this weekend.


----------



## goldfishboy

Try the Olentangy near the osu stadium its full of huge carp chum with corn and they will come and hold on lost 2 rods fishing for carp biggest is 18 pounds check out my old post for a photo of it.


----------

